# Boundary Waters - what lures to bring?



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Headed to BWCA this weekend for 6 days fishing for (mostly) smallmouth and Walleye. Can't bring everything I want but what must I bring? Basecamp at Lake Insula. I will post a report and hopefully a pic or 2 afterwards but any advice would be appreciated.

Bryan


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

For smallies all you need are some brown tubes. Rig them however you want, but these just catch more fish than anything else. For the walleyes, all you need is a jig head and a twister tail. Once again this is the top bait. I would bring some spinnerbaits and buzzbaits for pike. Too much fun catching them and you also catch some smallies on them. Bring a few rapala shad raps as these also catch fish. Many different baits will catch them, but these are what I bring when I limit my tackle.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Like bassnpro said, jigs and tails! Really you could get by the whole week with nothing but jigs and tails, but take a few spoons for pike and a few husky jerks. I camped on Insula my first trip and the walleye fishing was amazing! We caught so many walleye I couldnt even guess at how many we had in the week I was there. I do remember my dad and I caught 24 in about 2 hours one evening! As far as smallies, we didnt catch any at all. We put in at Lake One and base camped on Insula. We fished all through the number lakes and the river heading up to Alice lake and did not catch a single smallmouth. After the tip I bought a book by Michael Furtman called the Boundary Waters fishing guide and it claims that there are not smallies in Insula or that whole area. The book is pretty old, I think late 80's or early 90's so maybe it not 100% accurate. Look at the MN DNR site, they have fish surveyes from all the lakes up there. Good luck!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/lakefind/index.html

check out that site, just type in the lake name for the lakes that you will be around. Tons of great info on there.


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Take some Roostertail spinners along. The 1/6th ounce are good if you can find them. They catch everything that swims and you can fish different depths with them. Crawdad colors worked the best for me. Orange Coach Dog is good too. Watch out for the pike, they bite them off. Tubes and jigs with grubs also produce fish. Lindy rigs are also good if you can take some crawlers along.

Have fun and enjoy your week.

Gill


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Dare Devils, Husky Jerks, Spinnerbaits for Pike. For Walleye. Jigs. Hair Jigs. Tipped w/Minnows, Leeches, or minnows. These are what I used for Walleye and I caught a 27in. Walleye up there(my first) 5 years ago.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

we liked trolling suspending husky jerks blue/silver while travelling. We found these useful to snap on the canoe as a rod holder.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...fjSAazzpdcH&ved=0CF4Q8wIwAA&biw=1467&bih=749#


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

You might also find this site useful for recent fishing reports in the bwca. 

http://www.bwca.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=forum.conference&confid=1


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

We caught pike up to 12 lbs buzzing white spinnerbaits over weedbeds in the bays and coves of the lakes. Tons of pike action in the weedy coves.


----------

